# Looking for a reliable active storage solution



## arora.prafull (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello,
 I have recently switched from a pc to a laptop. Laptop has VERY limited storage so, I am looking to store and use all 5TB of old data from my PC on the new laptop. 

description:
Laptop only has 512gig of nvme and 1 free slot of another nvme m.2

My usage:
Continuous rather than just storage. I'd edit heavy media files off of it.


As of now, with my research have the following options:

get this docking station (supports upto 2 hdd or ssd)
*www.amazon.it/gp/product/B06XYJSR8B/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A5JH7MGCI556L&psc=1
buy a new 4TB HDD (wd blue) and use it with one old 1TB SSD in the docking station. 

which makes a total of 5 TB.
.....
another solution is to buy an external USB-c based 5TB hard drive. 
link:
*www.amazon.it/Lacie-STFR5000800-Ru...1&keywords=5tb+hdd&qid=1624914733&sr=8-6&th=1

My question is I am not sure which one of these will work best for Fast i/o. As i mentioned it is not going to be only a storage device but active use. 

OR if there is any other solution available out there, I'd be happy to receive any suggestions.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 29, 2021)

If you're going to be editing media files, an internal SSD makes more sense. Look for a 1 TB SSD. SATA interface will also work, in case nvme seems to expensive. This because your primary drive is NVMe and can be used for swap files. M.2 slot supports both SATA and NVMe SSDs. 

For storage, you can get any external HDD of 4-5 TB.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2021)

5TB portable HDD runs HOT easily reaching 50C even in moderate weather conditions(not sure how is weather in your country but here moderate weather means avg temps of around 30-35C), forget about doing anything intensive(like editing media files) on them unless sitting in an AC cooled room at 18C or below. Your best budget friendly option is to either use a dock as mentioned above with a small fan pointed at it or use 4TB portable hdd just for storage & at the time of working copy the file first to internal ssd/nvme & then edit it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2021)

Try to save & get a 1TB NVMe for editing. You don't need top of the line Gen3 NVMe like Samsung 970 evo, but something more budget friendly will do, like Samsung 980 (non pro) or cheaper TLC drives, avoid QLC SSDs like Intel 660p.

IMO get a 4TB ext HDD which doesn't need ext power supply. Not sure how much that docking station costs, but the one you linked seems to support just 2.5" drives, desktop ones are 3.5".

You can use a USB extender for connecting peripherals like mouse, KB, controller, etc. Use other USB ports for ext HDD(s).


----------

